# FAV. MOVIE QUOTES



## glass man (Jul 25, 2009)

I HAVE MANY FAVORITE MOVIE QUOTES. ONE IS:"IF WE DON'T TRY ,WE DON'T DO . AND IF WE DON'T DO ; THEN WHY ARE WE ON THIS EARTH?" JIMMY STEWART FROM THE MOVIE SHANANDOAH 1965  WHAT ARE SOME OF YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE QUOTES?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2009)

Buzzard's gotta eat same as worms - The Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## woody (Jul 25, 2009)

What if I told you insane was working 50 hours a week in an office for 50 years at the end of which they tell you to piss off. Spending the rest of your life in some nursing home, hoping to die before suffering the indignity of trying to make it to the toilet in time. Wouldnâ€™t you call that insane? 

 From the movie: "Con Air"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm what you call a repeat offender. I repeat, I will offend again! []

 ROBO COP  1987


----------



## glass man (Jul 25, 2009)

OUT LAW JOSY WALES    LONE WATIE :" WE THOUGHT ABOUT IT FOR ALONG TIME "ENDEAVOR TO PER SEVERE" AND WHEN WE HAD THOUGHT ABOUT IT LONG ENOUGH,WE DECLARED WAR ON THE UNION."  THIS WAS AFTER LONE WATIE AND A FELLOW GROUP OF CHEROKEE INDIANS HAD VISITED WASHINGTON ,DRESSED UP LIKE WHITE MEN AND WERE TOLD "ENDEAVER TO PER SEVERE" DURING THE CIVIL WAR.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2009)

â€œGentlemen, you canâ€™t fight in here. This is the War Room!â€ -Dr. Strangelove..


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 25, 2009)

Lifes a garden, dig it!                                           Joe Dirt

      Now go home and get your ******* shinebox    Goodfellas


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 25, 2009)

"What's pleasing to the touch is not allways pleasing to the eye"
 " Because you are a character, does not mean you have character" 

 Hear it for youself both from same flic   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOhVFDCfD-8&feature=related 

 God I love it when she walks away.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree 100% ..best dang western period!!!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 25, 2009)

How about: YOUR GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT...[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 25, 2009)

One more: " The thing about a shark, It`s got lifeless  eyes, black eyes, like a dolls eyes. When it comes at you it doesn`t seem to be livin.... until he bites you, and those black eyes roll over white." [8|] Quint, Robert Shaw  from JAWS


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 25, 2009)

One of my favorite scenes even w/ the bad language. What a movie and two good lines "Never turn your back....." & "You afraid of clowns....   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4XmI0eBiMQ&feature=related


----------



## glass man (Jul 25, 2009)

"THINK YOU USED ENOUGH DYNAMITE THERE BUTCH?" AFTER THE SAFE ON THE TRAIN IS BLOWN TO H#$% AND MONEY IS FALLING ALL AROUND THEM. BUTCH CASSIDY AND THE SUNDANCE KID.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2009)

Osia, you are officially weird!  If you find that entertaining, there is something wrong with you.[8|]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 25, 2009)

" I mean....Hell. I been surprised how sane you guys all are. As near as I can tell, your no crazier than the average ass____ on the street. Jack Nicholas playin McMurphy in One Flew Over The Cookoo`s Nest.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jul 25, 2009)

Two from the same movie: "don't take the brown acid" and "The New York Thryway's closed, man"
 Peace


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2009)

As Chris Farley would say, "Well, La-di Freakin' Da!"  LOL


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2009)

If you want to see a movie that will have your wife leaving the room, covering her ears, rent Trans- Siberian.  Great pick Joe![][][>:]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2009)

My favorite scene in Pulp Fiction is the watch scene... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kngBtoylIVM


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 25, 2009)

A bit sensative there Red. Weird? I prefer to use the word eclectic when it comes to my tastes in cinamatography. Here's a clip from one of my favorite movies. Far removed from the other.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuC-PGD8LQ0&feature=related   Run it up to 4:40. I think a lot of people could learn from this movie. Comes on every so often on TCM, catch it next time.

 As far as running Ol' Lady outta the room, shes been around me so long shes done got about as foul mouthed as me. Well not that bad.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2009)

House of 1000 corpses was the first one Lobe (2003)I remember seeing that at the movies with my dad.D.R was the sequel.(2005)


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2009)

Everyone's taste is different.  []


----------



## Angelpeace (Jul 25, 2009)

My all time favorite scene from a movie, bad acting and all. I loved this movie so much that I did my English Lit paper on the movie. Jamie insisted I tell you what my English teacher wrote on the paper. She gave me and A, then wrote Excellent report, but I think you put way more effort in this paper than the movie was worth."[][][][][]
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXXyms5g5ok
 Peace


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2009)

Quotable films.. Trading Places.. and anything by Woody Allen


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2009)

Charlie, I am in bitch mode tonight!  I will not watch Woody Allen.


----------



## Angelpeace (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anybody know the name of the movie, or do I just love weird stuff?  Second favorite movie quote. "Hell, I was a kid. I thought the rest of my life was two days. I didn't know that meant forever.
 Peace


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2009)

OK Laur, how about "Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead".. full of good ones!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2009)

Dang----Laur[] --------poor Joe[&o]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 25, 2009)

Bitch mode? Woody is the right guy for precious moments like that: http://www.geocities.com/ogranovski/woody.html


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 26, 2009)

CLINT EASTWOOD    "BEING THIS IS A 357 MAGNUM THE MOST POWERFUL HAND GUN IN THE WORLD AND WOULD"....WELL WE KNOW THE REST


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 26, 2009)

SORRY ABOUT THAT  IT WAS "44 MAGNUM"


----------



## Just Dig it (Jul 26, 2009)

In Pineapple Express. one of the the lead characters
  gets captured.He and His Captor get to a hatch in the floor and he says ..Whats Down there God Damn rancor? i thought it was a good line


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2009)

What about the greatest one linner of all.....â€œHere's looking at you, kid.â€
 Or how about #2... â€œOf all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine.â€

 Some of the new stuff is ok but Bogart is king of the quotes.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2009)

You have to give credit where credit is due.

 "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn." 

 Here is one of my all time favorites...â€œItâ€™s not a boat, itâ€™s a ship, now get off my boatâ€


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2009)

[]


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 26, 2009)

Eclectic? Just another name for good old fashioned morality. Remember that? Folks got along fine back in the day. Didn't feel as though acid was coursing through veins just trying to get by. Tight wire act? Unless you were a trapeze artist or a hophead, you didn't greet the morning with fears of trepidation. Now, folks are on the highwire and wonder why they take valium to sleep and twenty cups of high octane Starbucks coffee just to look alive. Wonder why most folks over 40 wish it was like it was way back when? Nostalgia's a piss poor replacement for reality when the real world is a sideshow attraction and your most earnest dream is trying to find the exit. Nevertheless, I'll take fleeting moments of solace over the mindless gnaw of woodrats.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 26, 2009)

Cord, what are you yammering about now. Jeez you must have a misreable life. Maybe your insecurities are getting the best of  the situation you are in. This philosophical babble your allways spewing gets a bit tiring. 


 I hate to tell ya this your not smarter than any us here. Maybe better educated than some. Alas w/ your intellect you have not leaned any people skills. Nor can you tell the difference between art and entertainment. I suppose you would frown upon Bosch, you know Hieronymus. Not to pretty, but it is art.


 Maybe try a Dale Carnegie course cause your attempts at influnceing people to how smart you are is not doing to well, and I'm sure you will need a friend. I will give you credit as a wordsmith though, albeit a bit annoying.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

Because I just went GAY all of a sudden.
 Cary Grant - Bringing Up Baby

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A8U6aUPW48


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's some philosophy for dummies. 
 If you're always looking for reasons to be offended, you will not be disappointed.
 You have to make a conscious decision to live in a happy world.

 Don't chase happiness... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xz7edbxACo&feature=related


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 26, 2009)

"Radio? Who needs a radio?"

 . . . from Dumb and dumber.


----------



## glass man (Jul 26, 2009)

~YOU KNOW WHAT ,COACH. I GOTTA GET GOING ,ME AND MY "LOSER" FRIENDS ,YOU KNOW WE GOTTA GET AEROSMITH TICKETS. TOP PRIORITY OF THE SUMMER. OH, AND COACH UH... I FORGOT I MIGHT PLAY BALL [TOSSES FOOTBALL PAPERS AT COACH CONRAD] BUT I WILL NEVER SIGH THAT.~                                                               ~   MARIJANA ON ONE ! REEFER ON TWO...~             RANDALL     PINK     FLOYD!!!                 DAZED AND CONFUSED   [8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

He's free on PBS. []
 I'm not saying that. But too many people sweat the small stuff. (never read that book, by the way)... I don't go through life with blinders on, but I try not to let other people bother me. If you have a negative attitude about everything, you will not be a happy person. 

 "When you look for the bad in mankind expecting to find it, you surely will. Abraham Lincoln."  Karl Malden/Pollyanna
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95FTixWvcaE&feature=related


----------



## glass man (Jul 26, 2009)

CORDO: HOPHEAD? [] DANG I AIN'T HEARD THAT ONE IN A LONG TIME! GOT A NICE RING TO IT:HOPHEAD,HOPHEAD:WOW! TELL YOU BAD :WHEN A PERSON IS A HOPHEAD AND HAS ACID COURSING THROUGH THEY VEINS! []OOCH!      "THEY A BUNCH OF HOPHEADS IS WHAT THEY ARE" BUNNY     PLATOON


----------



## glass man (Jul 27, 2009)

EARLY LINES FROM ONE OF MY MOM AND DAD'S FAVORITE FILMS. "IT WAS NEVER EASY FOR ME. I WAS BORN A POOR BLACK CHILD....."
 STEVE MARTIN "THE JERK"


----------



## cordilleran (Jul 27, 2009)

Some folks would rather dig a deep whole in river rock than think. Doncha? (I'm inventing my own language based on chimpanzee vernacular).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Cord I would love to take you on a privy dig,we would have one helllllllllll of a time yeaaaaaaaaa boie! ohhhaaaaaohhhaaa


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 27, 2009)

"Cokey.... Colaaa"  from "Please Don't Eat the Daisies".  One of my favorite old movies. It was just on yesterday.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 27, 2009)

This is from tv, but a definite classic line!

 http://www.hulu.com/watch/2306/saturday-night-live-point-counterpoint-lee-marvin-and-michelle-triola


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2009)

Red did you ever watch RWT ? it has all the old shows on.I bet you don't know this one "Bachelor father" thats before your time.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow! now thats going back------Robert Forsyth??-----Did Charlies Angels also----he was Charlie right?[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, but it was John.  I never saw that show.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2009)

Right you are Kate----they say memory is the first to go----it's second[&o]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm guessing you just need a change of scenery.  Try some fava bean sprouts!


----------



## glass man (Jul 27, 2009)

NINA LOVES BACHELOR FATHER, BUT I LIKE THE JACK BENNY SHOWS THAT COMES ON ,BEFORE IT. I LOVE THE WAY JACK DOES HIS EYES!  MR. ROPER ON "THREES COMPANY" USED TO COPY THE EYE THING JACK DID! JAMIE


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 27, 2009)

2 from "Tombstone" my favorite western:

 "You gonna do something, or stand there and bleed?"

 "I'm your Huckleberry"


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 28, 2009)

*"In Ireland, there are more drunks per capita than people."  -  Peter Griffin (Family Guy)
*


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2009)

> "I'm your Huckleberry"


 
 But do you know what it means??[]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2009)

"When you gonna do all this killin of me. Would this very moment be good for you, its good for me"

 Toby Maguire in Ride With The Devil. Great movie

 I want 600 pairs of shoes and 1200 pairs of socks... and anything else you've been hold 
 ing out on us, you piece of rat filth! 

 Can't I? I'm a colonel, you nasty little cuss! You think you can keep 700 Union soldiers without proper shoes because you think it's *funny*? Now, where would that power come from? 

 Matthew Broderick in Glory, another great movie.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 28, 2009)

Had to google this one to remember the whole thing:

 Grandma: Sir, can I trouble you for a warm glass of milk? It helps me go to sleep. 

 Nursing Home Orderly: You can trouble me for a warm glass of shut the hell up. Now, you will go to sleep or I will put you to sleep. Check out the name tag. You're in my world now, grandma. 

 Happy Gilmore


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 28, 2009)

It's a mystery wrapped in a riddle inside an enigma


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 28, 2009)

Castro you bearded fag I'd like to chase you down the streets of Havana in my F4, Dagul God God why do put so many jerks in the world at the same time .The Great Santini


----------



## glass man (Jul 30, 2009)

BUT LT. DAN YOU AIN'T GOT NO LEGS! FORREST GUMP  "STUPID IS AS STUPID DOES." FORREST GUMP  "SORRY I HAD A FIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF YOUR BLACK PANTHER PARTY" FORREST GUMP


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2009)

"Life is like a privy,you don't know what your going to get until the END"


----------

